# New Site - Settings and Welcome/username



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I can't see the settings, notification, or profile button on my laptop (17" widescreen, Windows, IE9 Beta).

Works ok in Firefox.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for pointing it out..

Using IE 9 Beta there's bound to be lots of issues so I can't address this until the final release.

I'm using the most recent FireFox Beta and that's as buggy as hell on many sites..

L


----------

